# Rutenbilder Fischereischein



## benny1990 (10. Februar 2015)

Guten tag,
Ich habe jetzt schon seit über einer Stunde bei Google gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.
Ich suche Bilder von den 9 Ruten die bei der Prüfung  vorkommen,damit ich diese mal gesehen habe und mir die einprägen  kann;-)
Kann mir da jemand helfen oder hat einen link  für mich wo ich diese sehe.
Gruss benny


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbilder Fischereischein*

Hi, wirst Du so auch nichts finden. Es gibt keine einheitlichen Gerätschaften bei den Prüfungen. Je nach Prüfungsort, kann eine Rute blau, grün, gelb, lila getupft oder sonst wie aussehen. 

Einige Rutentypen lassen sich aber trotzdem in der Regel gut erkennen und auch Bilder davon ergoogeln
Fliegenrute: Rollenhalter ganz am Griffende
Schwingspitzenrute: "sieht aus wie eine Rute mit abgeknickter Spitze"

Wobei, in welchem Bundesland machst Du die Prüfung? Sind mit Sicherheit Bundesländer vorhanden in denen andere Ruten abgefragt werden, als hier bei mir in NRW. (Edit: Gut, selbst gesehen, dass Du auch aus NRW bist.)

Grüße JK


----------



## benny1990 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbilder Fischereischein*

Ich mache die auch in nrw. (Euskirchen)
Ich hab an Bilder gedacht wo das einfach mal aufgelistet  ist.
Denke da ist die Farbe von der Rute z.b ja egal.nur damit man mal den Aufbau sieht;-)
Blöd  wäre es wenn ich dahin gehe und bekomme die fliegnrute  (noch nie aufgebaut)


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbilder Fischereischein*

Hi,

erster Googletreffer:
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung

Grüße JK


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbilder Fischereischein*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erster Googletreffer:
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung
> ...


 

 Kann ja auch an der Fragestellung liegen.:m


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbilder Fischereischein*

(fischerprüfung nrw praktischer teil)


----------



## benny1990 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbilder Fischereischein*

Danke j.breithardt  genau das meinte ich;-)
Ich hab es nicht gefunden.liegt bestimmt  an dem was ich google  suchen lassen hab.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbilder Fischereischein*

Interessant, dass ihr sowas bei der Prüfung gefragt werdet. Einerseits gut, dass man zumindest ein bischen Ahnung vom vom Gerät hat, andererseits mMn. teilweise unnötig |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbilder Fischereischein*

Schlimm finde ich dass sowas wie die Mittelalterliche Rachensperre nach wie vor abgefragt wird und Angler teils sowas dabei haben müssen....


Den Tipp ne lange Lösezange dabei zu haben wäre Sinnvoller als ne Rachensperre!


----------



## bobrooney (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenbilder Fischereischein*

Die Prüfungen laufen in jeder Stadt anders ab. Daher würde ich mich nicht auf irgendwelche Bildchen vom irgendwo verlassen.

Erkundige Dich in deiner Gegend was gefordert ist, bzw wie geprüft wird. (Verein in der Nähe z.b.)

Wichtig ist z.B. das vollständige Zubehör auf dem Tisch liegen zu haben. (Massband , Messer, Schlagholz, Hakenlöser, Unterfangkescher)
Am besten noch in der richtigen Reihenfolge...
Aber wie gesagt das vorhandene Zeugs zum Zusammenbau oder nur Zussammenlegen sieht überall anders aus. Und nem Foto siehtst Du nicht an ob es die Hecht oder Barschrute ist, daher nützt auch ein Bild nix


----------

